# Big Savings on APR Software and Hardware for the 3.0 TFSI!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Big Savings on APR Software and Hardware for the 3.0 TFSI!



Various APR 3.0 TFSI hardware and software items are currently on sale until the end of October! Expect great savings on the following:

*APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade* – Was $1,299.99 and is now $999.99
*APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade* – Was $324.99 and is now $249.99
*APR TCU Upgrade* – Was $999.99 and is now $850.00
*APR SC Drive Pulley Upgrade* – Was $224.99 and is now $199.99
*APR SC Crank Pulley Upgrade* – Was $399.99 and is now $349.99
*APR SC Crank & Drive Pulley w/ Belt* – Was $644.97 and is now $549.99
*APR Closed Carbon Fiber Intake System* – Was $479.99 and is now $431.99
*APR Carbon Fiber Intake Back Pipe* – Was $229.99 and is now $206.99
*APR Ultracharger System w/ 2+ Auth Code* – Was $1,599.99 and is now $1,199.99

We also have a ECU/TCU Upgrade bundle sale until the end of the month. Our TCU Upgrade is currently 50% off, or $449.99 if purchased the same day as our Stage 1 ECU Upgrade. If you already have our ECU upgrade, the TCU Upgrade is currently $765.00!

Please note, pricing is for the USA only. For pricing and participation outside the USA, please contact an APR dealer.


----------

